# AnyRail help!



## AllenB (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm using the Code 100 track and I can't seem to locate pieces that would straighten out a turn after a turn out or an "X" piece (for lack of better term). I really could use a very small curve piece, say about 2-3 inches but there isn't anything available from the menu. ???


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

There should be.. what about Atlas #832,834,835?


----------



## AllenB (Oct 21, 2009)

tworail said:


> There should be.. what about Atlas #832,834,835?




That's it! Thanks!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## AllenB (Oct 21, 2009)

Okay...another problem. I want to make a side track off the main. Those two tracks will be parallel to one another. I can't seem to get them side by side. I'm using 850 or 281 turn outs. ???


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

that's how it works. with your actual rails you just cheat a bit


----------

